# More cheese



## Carvendive (Nov 16, 2019)

We were on a ride the other day and went past the DuPont cheese factory (a small town favorite here in N Wisc). Picked up some fresh Colby and some Gouda. Then I spotted a must try, sharp cheddar and Nuskies bacon. Nuskies is a specialty smoke shop which makes some awesome maple and apple smoked bacon. Well, today it warmed up enough so I smoked it all up with apple dust. I can't wait to slice into it.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 16, 2019)

Is the DuPont cheese factory anywhere near Mars Cheese Castle?


----------



## Carvendive (Nov 16, 2019)

The only Mars cheese castle I've seen was at the Wisconsin Illinois border. If that's your reference then, sadly no. Northern Wisconsin has many SPECIALITY cheese manufacturers that have low prices and have spectacular Cheese factories (Just my opinion).  Then go up to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan for some Italian cheese's and salami. OMG!!! Asiago cheese, Cudigi and Supressa sausage TOO DIE FOR!


----------



## Carvendive (Nov 18, 2019)

OMG! More cheese... My wife discovered that she loved smoked Blue cheese. She picked up two more blocks and asked me to smoke them. She also LOVED the Velveeta. Another brick of that is going to be included.  If I'm going to do another batch I'm going to make sure it'll be my last for the season. I'm getting another 20# to fill the smoker.


----------

